# How To Recover Data From HDD After Quick Format



## bukaida (Sep 27, 2005)

I have accidentally *quick formatted *my d drive which had a lot of data. I have not loaded anything fresh in that drive after formatting.Since it was a quick format, is there any *free software *to recover those data? Please help.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 28, 2005)

PC Inspector File Recovery from *www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/uk/welcome.htm


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 28, 2005)

here you go

*www.snapfiles.com/freeware/system/fwdatarecovery.html


Thanks
REgards..
Expertno.1


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Sep 29, 2005)

i also want to know is there any option to disable format command for hard disk

because i am having 4 partion on 1 hard disk and 4 partion on 2nd hard disk

if i or any other person accidentally quick formatted then
so please me the option to disable it


----------



## david_shastry91 (Sep 29, 2005)

can u recover 1 file instead of the whole HDD partition if wanted?


----------



## Charley (Sep 29, 2005)

David, use the PC Inspector file recovery software, it gets u files which have been  removed, if not over written.


----------



## bukaida (Oct 7, 2005)

*Recovered files are not readable*

PC Inspector recoverd the files from my quick formatted hard disk but none of them are readable.They are showing size and file type correctly but I couldnot open any of them(Even not a simple JPG file).I have not installed anything on that formatted drive so there is no question of over-writing.Also the recovered files were stored in a separate drive.What may be the problem? Please help.I also renamed the files but still they are not working.


----------



## theraven (Oct 8, 2005)

plz tell me u recovered the files on another disk ?
see its like this ... the files are still there but the information is removed from partition table
i hope ur with me so far

now when u recover these files ofcourse they need to be written somewhere
now if u select d: again then its overwritin on those files which are there .
hence if by chance those files are working and recovered .. ull loose that file information and other files will not be recoverable
i hope u get that

also ive tested a few data recovery software .. trust me i have
and if u BY ANY CHANCE can get phoenix NTFS or R-studio u'll be in very good luck recovery wise


----------



## bukaida (Oct 8, 2005)

I have backed up the recovered data in my pen-drive(not even in any of the partitions on my harddisk).My D drive is still empty. And yes you r right, it is correctly recovering the deleted data from any of my existing working drive(But unfortunatly not from the quick formatted drive), The software RESTORATION does exactly the same. But none of them are working fully on my quick formatted drive.Pl help.


----------



## theraven (Oct 8, 2005)

like i said give r-studio or stellar pheonix NTFS a try
trust me i was in the same situation and this helped


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 9, 2005)

Zero Assumption Recovery (ZAR) can do the thing for u.


----------

